# Man! The Touchdown Platens are haaaandy.



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

I must say I'm a cheap MF lol but I gotta give credit were its due. Picking up the touchdown platens just came in reeeeeal handy. Funny we bought one last month and a 2000 piece onesie order comes in,
Go Figure lol 

Kudos to TShirtForums as the client found us thru here


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Post pics soon


----------



## Florimonte (Feb 25, 2007)

You tube video- [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtfLH3DjlI8[/media]


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

OK I must have been away for a while, have not seen the touchdown, where do you get it and what exactly does it do?

Thanks so much
Teresa


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark Sells it. I have 2 and I will say their pretty good.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola from Costa Rica,

The Touchdown Platens have been out for about 3 months now. The concept is to use a base that allows you to put multiple sizes of platen tops on the base without having to purchase individual platens. We created platens that make printing on short sleeves, zippers, socks and other items easier as well. 

More information will be posted after I return from vacation... if that happens! 

Mark


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

2000 onesies on a DTG? Wow.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

It actually will end up being 3000 according to the client. We have 700 on there way and 1300 more in containers waiting for pick up to ship our way. These platens will come in handy.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

How many Brothers do you have? How long will it take you to print 3000 shirts?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We have 2 machines. how long remains to be determined but we think a maybe week


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you do hats on the touchdown pallet? If so I am buying one.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think you can do hats on a touchdown platens at this moment. I inquired about the exact samething.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

That would be nice if hats could be done, considering the existing hat platen is waaaaaay over priced in my opinion. Not knocking the product just to expensive for what it does. There are some creative people out there, i wouldn't be surprised if an affordable hat platen shows up sooner or later.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Purchased my Gt-541 used and it didn't come with a youth platen/baby platen, or sleeve platen. Purchased the Touchdown Platens set at ISS A.C. A customer dropped shipped their shirts and I HAD NO idea it was 3T shirts in the box..The touchdown platens saved my butt!!


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

What is the largest size platen? Can you print 16 x 18 to eliminate the large Brother platen? That would be great.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

We can do custom platens, but that takes more time and I would have to quote each custom platen separately. Just like anything else, the price will depending on the size, design and quantity. Here are some pics of one custom platen we did that was specific to a customer's needs. I also included a picture of a complete oversized platen that we created as well. 

Just really depends whether you are looking for something to work with the Touchdown Platen or if you want a stand alone platen like the Adult Platen you have. If there is a large enough demand, we might consider stocking a specific size. The old supply & demand thing.

Hope you can understand! Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

What would the 16x18 cost for just the one additional platen? How big can you go? 20x20? What size is the mammoth platen that is out there?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

tsxflorida said:


> What would the 16x18 cost for just the one additional platen? How big can you go? 20x20? What size is the mammoth platen that is out there?


I can make a platen as large as 4' x 8' (size of the cutting table). The problem with it is the maximum printable area on a GT-541 based on the firmware in the printer is 14" x 16" and 16" x 18" on the GT-782 printer. So going any larger than that would only be beneficial for loading purposes for specialty garments.

The challenge with the Mammoth platen (no offense to Stitch City) is that it requires you make some alterations to your printer because of the way it works. Some people do not have a problem doing this, others would prefer not. I have designed everything on the Touchdown platen to make it so it uses the platen stem system and does not require the user to modify the printers at all. Just my thought process. Contact Stitch City to see exactly what needs to be done and if this is something you are fine with doing. 

As I mentioned to you on the phone, I show Brother International Corp (BIC) all of my platens in advance. I want their feedback on the platens and also to know if there are any negatives to the printer that I might not be aware of. I have actually gone through the process of weighing the Brother platens and comparing them to the weight of the Touchdown platen with inserts. I want to make sure that there is no additional strain on the printer's drive system. 

As for making it a 16" x 18" platen insert, sure it can be done. Would need to know if you plan on using any type of adhesive (i.e. liquid waterbased adhesive or double-sided platen tape) to hold down the garment. This could affect how we attach the platen to the T-Base.

Mark


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

On our other platens we only use the tape that came with it. I have never used any other spray or pallet tape. I will use pallet tape to replace the original once worn out b/c of the cost to replace it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

How many platen inserts are you wanting to buy? Anyone else interested in this size platen? 

Mark


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Since I'm not a technical type of guy. Im having a hard time visualizing the use for a platen this size.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

stix said:


> Since I'm not a technical type of guy. Im having a hard time visualizing the use for a platen this size.


Chris,

Which platen are you talking about? TSX is talking about the 16" x 18" oversized platen for the Brother GT-782 printer. This platen will not work with the GT-541 printer because it is too large.

Mark


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Gotcha.. Thats why I was having a hard time visualizing it. (smile).


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> How many platen inserts are you wanting to buy? Anyone else interested in this size platen?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

I want to buy one whole complete set and just one of the 16x18 for now. Probably need a second set for the other side down the road. I currently have a job that we screen print 18" sideways on the back of the shirt and would love to move it to the GT. 

Thank you- Chris


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Any update on cost?


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

Any update on the hat platten?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

tsxflorida said:


> Any update on the hat platten?


Come to the Orlando show. It should be there for you look at.

Mark


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes great I plan on it. 

Where will it be at? The Brother booth? Will it be available to purchase?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

when can I buy one?


----------



## 48hrTshirt (Mar 13, 2013)

DAGuide said:


> Come to the Orlando show. It should be there for you look at.
> 
> Mark



We just purchased a GT361 - will these platens work on those machine. I did not see that mentioned clearly on the website.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

48hrTshirt said:


> We just purchased a GT361 - will these platens work on those machine. I did not see that mentioned clearly on the website.
> 
> Thanks
> Shawn


Yes, all the Brother GT printers (including GT-541, GT-782 and all three versions of GT-3) use the same exact pin setup. So all the platens are interchangeable amongst the models.

Here are some pictures to show you the platen system on a GT-3 printer. If you have any additional questions, please feel free to ask.

Mark


----------



## 48hrTshirt (Mar 13, 2013)

Any discounts for newbies for the entire set??


----------

